# Our New Bighorn Is Almost Ready



## Oregon_Camper

Only 2 more days and our new Bighorn will be home.









They are finishing the stuff I found during the PDI and installing a Reese Airborne Sidewinder.


----------



## Todd&Regan

That's a VERY nice looking fifth wheel!!! I bet you're beyond excited.....I would be!

Todd


----------



## GodFather2u

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Leedek

OB is Done Gone the SOB Lost from our ranks another Outback relegated to the used RV lot. But wait... what is that SOB?? Have a great day Beaver State Camper!!

C'mon click above.... you know you want to!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Leedek said:


> OB is Done Gone the SOB Lost from our ranks another Outback relegated to the used RV lot. But wait... what is that SOB?? Have a great day Beaver State Camper!!
> 
> C'mon click above.... you know you want to!!


clicked your link...Nice.









FWIW...my 301BQ did not go the RV lot...it was sold by me to a private party. Took 6 days to sell....2 parties came to look....first guy loved it, but after looking at the bathroom (301BQ doesn't have a big bathroom) he said (his quote) .."_my wife wouldn't be able to use this toilet...her backside is too wide_". It took EVERY ounce of dignity I had to not laugh out loud.

Once an Outbacker...always an Outbacker. I might have a new trailer, but I'm sticking with my old Outbacker "family"


----------



## Camping Fan

Nice!


----------

